# Knox and expository preaching.



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 30, 2007)

From the Book of Discipline:


> Farther, we think it a think most expedient and necessary that every church have a Bible in English, and that the people be commanded to convene to hear the plain reading or interpretation of the Scriptures, as the Church shall appoint; so that, by frequently reading, the gross ignorance, which in the cursed Papistry hath overflown all, may partly be removed. We think it most expedient that the Scriptures be read in order, that is, that some one book of the Old and the New Testament be begun and orderly read to the end. And the same we judge of preaching, where the minister for the most part remaineth in one place. For this skipping and divagation from place to place of the Scripture, be it in reading or be it in preaching, we judge not so profitable to edify the Church, as continual following of a text.


_The History of the Reformation in Scotland by John Knox, revised and edited by Cuthbert Lennox, Fleming H Revell Company, 1905, pg. 407. _


It appears Knox favored consecutive expository preaching as the most beneficial.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 30, 2007)

I am kicking myself for never getting that book. It is only 9 dollars or about.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 30, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> I am kicking myself for never getting that book. It is only 9 dollars or about.



Actually the one I quoted from is an older version that includes the Book of Discipline as an appendix. I couldn't find it in print anywhere. The newer reprint from Banner of Truth just has the History.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 30, 2007)

The first and second Scottish books of discipline are available online here. The history of the Reformation in Scotland by Knox (1790 edition, with appendices) is available online here. The 1905 edition is online here.


----------



## AV1611 (Aug 30, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The first and second Scottish books of discipline are available online here. The history of the Reformation in Scotland by Knox (1790 edition, with appendices) is available online here. The 1905 edition is online here.



Andrew the "PB librarian"


----------

